# My "little boy" is 6 months old!



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Dreizehn turned 6 months old yesterday. He's gotten so huge!

A "back when" picture....









And now :]


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

camilaimac said:


> Didn't his ears hurt when tied like that.


I always think about how uncomfortable it looks when done for looks, I vote for letting nature take it's course but that is just me....I respect the option the op took, it is their dog. He is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think his crop job was nicely done; he looks gorgeous. He's grown so much since you first joined the forum!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks 

The ears never really seemed to hurt him at all. At about 8 or 9 weeks they were completely healed and the wrapping was there simply to get the ears to stand. I could grab them,squeeze them, and pull them and he never cared. If he did, he didn't show it. When they first got cropped I can't really speak for but I was there shortly after they woke up from the surgery and they were playing hard and running into things with no signs of discomfort. I could have worked to find a breeder that sells natural puppies but I like the look.


----------



## prati_miracleworx (Jun 6, 2011)

Cute Devil!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow. He has grown up!!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Gooorgeous! I agree with Crantastic, very nicely cropped, I love cropped dobes


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

I absolutally love him too bits!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

He's so regal! I think dobes are one of the best looking cropped dogs, it suits them entirely. I know some people have strong opinions but if he wasn't in pain I don't see a problem with it, it's not like you're having his leg amputated!


----------



## PresaJudah1121 (May 20, 2011)

Very beautiful. I have a Dobie with natural ears. I love the look but I'd never do it myself. My Presa already had his ears cropped when I first saw him, so nothing I could have done about it lol 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

He is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

As a former dobe owner myself, he's beautiful. We had one of our dobes cropped and it didn't take right so he didn't look as regal lol. And he had such a hard time with it that we didn't do it to any else. I think they look wonderful either way, natural or cropped. One of the few dogs I do like cropped. His ears look especially adorable since he's still small and they are big


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow he has gotten really big ^^ His ears turned out beautifully ^^


----------



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

That is an amazing dog! Aren't puppy days the best.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

He's lovely, and that is one of the best crop jobs I have ever seen!!!!!

I don't like Dobies or Danes without cropped ears, but a lot of the time the crop isn't done right. His is wonderful!


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

Omg. He's gorgeous. And I was actually starting to wonder why I want a doberman (I'd actually have to research before I actually decided on one). I love the one with him leaning on you and the one with the kitten. <3 Dobermans are the one breed I like cropped.


----------

